# STS-1000 Rahmenbruch!



## Propeller (1. Juni 2004)

Hi beieinanda!

Tjo eben traf mich fast der Schlag als ich mein vorderes Schaltseil wechseln wollte.Da ist doch unten am Rahmen an der Alu-Carbonverbindung eine Öffnung im Rahmen die mit einer Gummiklappe verschossen ist um den Seilzug zu führen.Und genau da an der Kettenblattseite hab ich ca. einen 1,5cm langen Riss in der Aluverbindung!
Jetzt meine Frage,mein Schrauber meint dass man das evtl. von einem Fachmann schweissen lassen könnte?
Ist das möglich,oder wird das schon zu heiss für das Carbon?

...oder soll ich mein GT begraben???

PS:Ich fall jetzt ins Koma!


----------



## jopo (1. Juni 2004)

Mein Beileid !!!

Die STS melden sich eins nach dem anderen ab in die ewigen Jagdgründe. Mir wird Angst um mein STS-LOBO, dabei ist es ja noch nicht mal fertisch.
Mach mal ein Foto für uns von dem Bruch.  
Schweissen würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, kannst ja nichts mehr kaputtmachen, ist ja schon. Aber such Dir einen Spezialisten, keinen Bauschweisser.

Gruss   jopo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Propeller (1. Juni 2004)

hi,

da ich leider zZ keine Digi Cam hab bediente ich mich an einem Bild von einem Leidensgenossen und habs etwas verändert.







Die rote Markierung entspricht meinem Riss.

Keine Ahnung wann und wo mir das passiert ist und wielange ich damit schon rumgurke.  
Fakt ist das ich mein STS nie im harten Gelände einsetze da ich von dieser Schwachstelle weiss.Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel wie man sein Rahmendesign mit so einer "Sollbruchstelle!!!" verzieren kann?!Diese Öffnung da unten an der Aluverbindung dient doch nur dem Zweck die Seilführung zu finden,oder irre ich mich da?
Egal,bin für jeden Tip dankbar und werde das schweissen auf jeden Fall versuchen.Mein Schrauber kennt da jemanden der in einem solchen Fachbetrieb arbeitet,er meint auch das der schon mehrere Rahmen geschweisst hätte aber das Carbon könnte Probs machen.

thx


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Juni 2004)

Tja, das Bild ist von mir. Und da ging's auf der Tour, wo's passiert ist auch erst einmal "klonk", danach nochmal. 2 Risse.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das mit dem Schweißen lassen. Meine Muffe sieht mittlerweile noch schlimmer aus, nach dem Ausbau vom Tretlager. Die scheint einmal gebrochen echt fertig zu sein.
Vor allem: Selbst wenn man's schweißen könnte, würdest du noch damit fahren wollen? Ich nicht.

So schade wie es ist, erinner dich lieber an die schöne Zeit damit und häng den Rahmen an einer feinen Stelle an die Wand.


----------



## jopo (3. Juni 2004)

Aber die Frage, ob man eine Muffe am STS überhaupt schweissen kann, ist damit noch nicht geklärt. Das würde mich nämlich sehr interessieren, was das Carbon dann macht. Vielleicht muss man Punkt für Punkt schweissen und zwischendurch (mit Wasser?) kühlen.

@propeller, jetzt schaff doch bitte mal ein Pic von deinem Bruch ran.

jopo


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Juni 2004)

Als Thermoplast wird's logischerweise ziemlich schnell teigig, wenn man's heiß macht. Und Alu braucht eine eher hohe Temperatur zum Schweißen, dann noch die gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit vom Alu.

Und wie gesagt, bei mir ist die Muffe nach und nach an jeder Ecke gerissen, obwohl's da auch nur an einer Seite angefangen hatte.
Muß jeder selbst wissen, ich halt's für zu gefährlich.


----------



## jopo (3. Juni 2004)

Das der Riß weitergeht, wenn er erst mal angefangen hat, ist klar. Darum muss man ja wohl auch gleich, wenns anfängt, gegenhalten, also schweissen.

Die Frage ist immer noch: geht schweissen überhaupt oder zerstört es zusätzlich?! Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?

jopo


----------



## GTFreak (3. Juni 2004)

Jeder redet von Schweissen, wie wäre es mit unter Wärme verkleben?

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall nicht, dass mein STS das gleiche Schicksal ereilt!

GTFreak


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2004)

nach meinen beobachtungen taucht dieser riss nur in gt sts auf , in denen die sattelstütze im rahmen versenkt wird. bei den anderen modellen hab ich noch nie von einem riss in der unteren alumuffe gehört.


ne möglichkeit die es noch gibt ist für den unteren schaltzug eine durchlalufende hülle zu verlegen, und dann die plastikkappe dur eine angeschweisste alukappe zu ersetzen. was natürlich auch nicht der traum eines gt sts besitzers ist. :


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Juni 2004)

@david: So eine "Alukappe" war bei mir schon dran geschweißt. Das wird auch nix helfen

Und: Ich meine nicht nur, daß der Riss wo er ist weiter einreißt, bei mir ist die Muffe dann eben auch an anderen Ecken eingerissen, als ob da überall eine enorme Spannung drauf wäre.


----------



## Propeller (5. Juni 2004)

Die eigentliche Frage wurde schon gestellt,wer möchte schon mit einem geschweisstem Rahmen fahren?
Eigentlich gehts genau darum,da schraubt man Jahre lang an einem Bike bis es perkekt ist und dann hockt man sich auf ein "zussammengeflicktes" GT.
Mal abgesehen davon das es brandgefährlich ist entspricht das nicht mehr dem geringsten was wir alle von unsren GT`s halten,oder!?

Was mich aber intressieren würde ist das mit der Aluverbindung,rein von der Statik her kommt auf dieses Teil die meiste Belastung und dann spart man da ne Fläche von ca. 5x7cm aus nur um den Seilzug durchzuführen?
Und das bei GT zu einer Zeit als sie ganz vorne waren?Das hinkt!

Naja,ich bezweifle dass ich in absehbarer Zeit an einen solchen Rahmen komme und ehrlich gesagt sollt mir das ne Lehre sein,denn alles abraten von den Thermoplastrahmen hat mich damals nicht zurückgehalten und rein optisch gehört es immer noch zu den geilsten Bikes.

*R.i.P.*

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thermoplastix (5. Juni 2004)

laut GT:

"Do not apply heat over 500 degrees (ca 260 Grad) by soldering iron, fire etc... This will locally melt the polymer and could cause a hole in the composite wall"

d.h. Das Thermoplast wird beim Aluschweißen schlicht abtropfen. Wie wäre es mit einer aufgeklebten U-förmigen Aluverstärkung, die das Unterrohr auch etwas umfaßt und zusätzlichem Nietenreihe ala Flugzeugbau ?


----------



## jopo (5. Juni 2004)

Propeller schrieb:
			
		

> Die eigentliche Frage wurde schon gestellt,wer möchte schon mit einem geschweisstem Rahmen fahren?
> Eigentlich gehts genau darum,da schraubt man Jahre lang an einem Bike bis es perkekt ist und dann hockt man sich auf ein "zussammengeflicktes" GT.
> Mal abgesehen davon das es brandgefährlich ist entspricht das nicht mehr dem geringsten was wir alle von unsren GT`s halten,oder!?
> 
> ...




jopo hat nix verstanden?!    

1. was hast Du gegen schweissen, schau Dir mal den Hinterbau an (die Schweissnähte finde ich mun wieder ätzend, deswegen werden an meinem LOBO alle verschliffen und nachgeschweisst).
2. würde mich eine Schweisstelle am Rahmen nicht jucken, wenns sauber gemacht ist und hält.
3. "spare in der Zeit, dann hast Du in der Not", hat mir meine Großmutter beigebracht. Will sagen: jopo hat jetzt 3 STS-LOBO-Rahmen, ist aber noch keinen Meter gefahren!!!!!!!!!!!
4. Ich glaube, dass GT sich mit dem STS-Projekt total verstiegen hat, die hatten das zu keiner Zeit wirklich im Griff, weder die Kosten noch die Technik. Aber genau das macht ja den besonderen Reiz für mich aus, ist und bleibt halt was Besonderes.

Gruss an alle STS-Fahrer

jopo


----------



## Propeller (5. Juni 2004)

Überleg schon seit Tagen!
LBS 3000

Was würdet ihr für diesen Rahmen bezahlen?

greez


----------



## zippi (6. Juni 2004)

Hai,
besitze zwar selber nur ein Karakoram.
Aber bei all den Brüchen, die hier im Forum schon gepostet waren, frage ich mich, was ein STS-Fahrer so denkt, wenn er auf 'ne Tour geht. Da würde ich ja ständig Angst haben, dass mir das auch passiert. Jeder Hubbel wär 'ne Angstschwelle und müßte umfahren werden, statt drüberzuspringen (und das bei 'nem Fully). Da könnt ich nicht unbefangen mehr fahren und hätte wohl auch keine Lust mehr auf das Rad. Oder die Hoffnung, dass mir das nicht passiert und trotzdem bliebe das ungute Gefühl. Zugegeben ist das STS ein schönes Rad. Aber wenn ich es nicht vernünftig gebrauchen könnte? Nur für die Eisdiele? Oder ins Wohnzimmer hängen wie ein schönes Bild?
Ich würde mich jedenfalls nur ärgern, auch wenn die Dinger immer seltener werden. Das macht sie auch nicht wertvoller.

Eigentlich müßte man 'ne Sammelklage erwirken wegen des Konstruktionsfehlers und das Ding umtauschen, oder ähnliches.
Oder: Jeder Jeck zahlt soviel, wie ihm die Sache Wert ist? 

Also wie gebraucht man so ein Rad? Was fährt man damit? Macht das Spaß?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juni 2004)

Das Problem ist einfach, daß man keine ungefahrenen Rahmen mehr kriegen kann.
Und die, die man bekommt, sind vorbelastet. Wie, weiß man als Käufer ja leider nie genau...

Hätte ich mir meinen Rahmen neu leisten können, wäre er bei meiner Fahrerei jetzt sicher auch nicht kaputt.
Mein Onkel hat noch immer sein LTS Thermo, welches seit 97? neu in seinem Besitz ist und noch heute tadellos läuft.

Ich denke mehr, daß ein heftiger "Knacks" dem Rahmen auf Zeit ein Problem beschert...


----------



## zippi (6. Juni 2004)

Hm, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du besonders vorsichtig fährst. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass 85% der Biker ihre Räder im Rahmen der vorgesehenen Beanspruchung fahren. Also nicht zu vorsichtig und auch nicht mit 3m-Drops. Und auch die, die ihre Rahmen verkaufen.

Ich meine, dass die Konstruktion von dem Tretlagerbereich nicht wirklich haltbar sein kann. Das sieht schon alles so filigran gefräst aus. Optisch klasse, aber konstruktiv? Vor allem, weil hier vom Tritt die meisten Kräfte auch durch die normale Fahrerei auftreten. Das Pedal muß man ja schon bewegen, um überhaupt Fahrrad fahren zu können. Ich denke, das sind alles Ermüdungsbrüche, die nach der Zeit alle STS treffen werden, die ernsthaft gebraucht werden. Alles eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Propeller (6. Juni 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Hai,
> Also wie gebraucht man so ein Rad? Was fährt man damit? Macht das Spaß?



hab mir das Teil 2001 auch gebraucht gekauft,war optisch und technisch einwandfrei.
Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht,ich war mit meinem STS nie im Gelände,von Jumps ganz zu schweigen.Ich nahm das STS täglich her um in die City zu fahren.Wo ich mir diesen Bruch zugezogen hab weiss ich nicht,auch nicht wann und wie lange ich damit fahre,wahrscheindlich passierte es als ich von einem Randstein runterfuhr.  
Jedenfalls ist es eine vorprogrammierte Sollbruchstelle.Ein Schweisser meinte,wenn das orginal durch Ermüdung schon reisst hilft kein schweissen mehr,es würde nach ein paar km wieder reissen bzw. die andere Seite.
Hab das Teil am Freitag komplett zerlegt und bin damit zum Schweisser,das schmelzen des Thermoplasts kann man vermeiden indem man den Rahmen bis kurz unter die Schweissnaht mit Wasser füllt aber wie gesagt wir habens bleiben lassen.
So schön sie auch sind,ich kauf mir keins mehr,entweder ein LBS oder gleich ne Wildsau,GT kann mich mal!


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juni 2004)

Hm. Ermüdungsbruch würde erklären, warum's bei mir nach Gang immer öfter eingerissen ist.
War ja bei mir auf ner Tour, *klonk*, "Was war das?", weitergefahren. War wohl die erste Seite der Muffe. Und wo's dann nochmal *klonk* gemacht hat hab ich erst angehalten.

Das macht wirklich Sinn... noch ein Grund mehr, es nur an die Wand zu hängen. Kaufen werde ich auch keines mehr.


----------



## Propeller (7. Juni 2004)

Was diese Materialermüdung noch begünstigt ist die Tatsache das die 4 Gelenker sowiso sehr sehr weich sind,stellt euch mal neben euer Bike und drückt mal gegen das Pedal und macht das mal bei einem anderem Fully dieser Klasse.
Durch diese Konstruktion wird natürlich der ganze Verwindungsapperat enormst beansprucht und wenn man davon ausgeht das mein Teil schon 7 Jahre auf dem Sattel hat und auch jeden Tag gefahren wurde leuchtet das einem schon ein.
Glaube nicht das es an der Alu-Carbonkonstruktion kiegt,es ist das ganze Zussammenspiel mit der Schwinge.
Jeder der dieses Bike mal ne Zeit gefahren hat weiss wie die Schaltung schwächelt unter dieser weichen Konstruktion.Von den Geräuschen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juni 2004)

ihr macht mir angst ! soll ich mein 2tes sts 1 überhaupt noch aufbauen? es macht keinen spass einen traum nur an der wand hängen zu haben.


----------



## jopo (7. Juni 2004)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> ihr macht mir angst ! soll ich mein 2tes sts 1 überhaupt noch aufbauen? es macht keinen spass einen traum nur an der wand hängen zu haben.



Aufbauen und fahren, David! Nimmst du es eben nur Sonntags bei schönem Wetter her und nicht für's Grobe!

@Propeller: du irrst, wenn du meinst, die Aussparung unten ist nur um den Seilzug durchzuführen. Mein Lobo hat die Aussparung auch, hat aber keine innenlaufenden Züge (jedenfalls nicht, bis ich die Löcher hineingebohrt habe). Die Aussparung wurde wohl benötigt, um die Druckschläuche herauszubekommen nach dem Aushärten.

jopo


----------



## Propeller (7. Juni 2004)

jopo schrieb:
			
		

> @Propeller: du irrst, wenn du meinst, die Aussparung unten ist nur um den Seilzug durchzuführen. Mein Lobo hat die Aussparung auch, hat aber keine innenlaufenden Züge (jedenfalls nicht, bis ich die Löcher hineingebohrt habe). Die Aussparung wurde wohl benötigt, um die Druckschläuche herauszubekommen nach dem Aushärten.
> jopo



aah-das leuchtet ein!

@Davidbelize
Wenn ich noch nen Rahmen hätte würd ichs wieder aufbauen,schau auch täglich beim big "e".
Lass dir die Freude an deinem Bike nicht nehmen!


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Juni 2004)

ICH MACH`S


----------



## Propeller (14. Juni 2004)

lustige Geschichte:

letztens kam ein Kumpel an und meinte er kennt jemand der jemanden kennt der bis 2002 nen Schrauberladen hatte und den könne man mal fragen ob er nicht zufällig noch nen GT Plastikframe rumliegen hat.(soll auch ein Sammler sein und schraubt immer noch)
Ok,Adresse ausfindig gemacht und den Typen am Samstag besucht.
Der war total lustig drauf und nach meiner Frage nach einem GT STS-LBS oder am besten ein DH Frame grinste er und riss seine Doppelgarage auf,gramschte ne Zeit lang und schmiss uns ein STS und ein STS-DH komplett mit Schwinge vor die Füsse.Von beiden die Aluverbindung gerissen!
Das waren Bikes die richtig gefahren wurden und nach nem halben Jahr so aussahen wie meins.
Dann hat er uns noch erzählt wie er 96 auf ner Messe zum erstenmal den Hype bei GT um die Thermoplasts und das Dämpfersystem erlebte.Er hatte 7 von den Teilen verkauft und 4 Kunden brach ihr Rahmen.
Damals gabs von GT zwar ein neues FRame auf Garantie aber verbessert wurden die Teile deswegen auch nicht.
Naja,ganz nebenbei hab ich auch erfahren das meine Votecgabel für das STS Frame überhaupt nicht geeignet sei und das bei Plastikbikes auch zu einem Rahmenbruch führen kann. *rofl*  

Wenn ich jetzt einige von euch schlecht drauf gebracht haben sollte sei erwähnt das ich rein zuuufällig mal bei dem ebay LTS Frame mitgeboten habe.  
Irgendwie sind wir alle krank!


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2004)

1. brauche ich dich also nicht mehr auf diese auktion aufmerksam zu machen.
2. es würde mich interessieren welche gabel den für diesen rahmen geeignet ist. ich habe im moment eine mz bomber z2 atom race mit 80 mm drinne, hoffe das die geeignet ist. wäre für jede info dankbar.



ein grosser sts fan grüsst einen anderen.

ps. wieso ist der rahmen beim grossen e ein lts thermoplast? meiner sieht genauso aus hat aber orginal  decals von gt  mit sts 1. wo liegt der unterschied?


----------



## Propeller (14. Juni 2004)

Gabelmässig weiss ich leider nix was fürs STS geeignet wäre,ne fett DH vorne drinn sieht halt super aus aber soll halt der Geometrie des Rahmens widersprechen.


Zum ebay LTS,
denke das hintere Dämpfersystem ist etwas anders als bei unseren STS.Der Dämpfer hängt schräg drinnen und die Kunstofflager entfallen auch da sie in dieser Bauart nicht gebraucht werden.Vielleicht bedingt durch die Titanwippe die ja auch wegrationalisiert wurde und so der Schmarrn mit den Kunstofflagern seinen Einzug hielt.  

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2004)

das mit dem schrägen dämpfer kommt daher das die travelchips  andersrum eingebaut sind.


----------



## Propeller (15. Juni 2004)

Ehrlich,sind da irgendwo Travelchips?

Ich kleb hier mal mein Bike rein,die Votecgabel iss ned mal so schlecht,hab noch nichts anderes in meinem STS gefahren.
Wenn man davon ausgeht das unser Teil im Gelände sowiso gleich bricht ist es doch egal was für ne Gabel da drinn steckt.


----------



## frohni (15. Juni 2004)

Propeller, huebsches Geraet (bis auf ein zwei Teilchen) 

Hab einen Bekannten der Faehrt sogar noch ein LTS mit Elastomaere! <-- schreibt man das so?

Gruesse


----------



## Propeller (19. Juni 2004)

jaaa...ich bin der kranke der das LTS grad bei ebay gekauft hat!

...iss mir schlecht! 

EDIT:Glaub ich häng mirs wirklich ins Wohnzimmer,diskutier grad mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen ob man es dann wirklich noch fahren soll.

Da ich aber weiterhin vor habe zu biken und an geilen Teilen zu schrauben   ists trotzdem schön zu wissen so ein Gerät in der Sammlung zu haben.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2004)

BAUT AUF BAUT AUF FREIE DEUTSCHE BIKER BAUT AUF und fahrt ( dafür ist es gemacht worden) und sollen sich doch alle den hals verrenken um es 2 sek. länger zu sehen.   


Super rahmen,aber leider mit titanschwinge ( iss nicht so mein ding)


----------



## Propeller (19. Juni 2004)

also ich kann immer noch keine Travel Chips zur Dämpferaufnahme erkennen und wenn die dort wirklich nicht benötigt werden bin ich heilfroh drüber.
Und sooo schlecht sieht die Schwinge auch nicht aus,gefällt mir sehr gut.

Hoffe nur der hält etwas länger  


Freu mich schon aufs schrauben


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2004)

haben wohl aneinander vorbeigeredet. titanschwinge hat keine travelchips im gegensatz zur aluschwinge


----------

